# Ranging Brittany's



## brittanypoint (Feb 15, 2009)

I have a 3 and 1/2 month old brittany male. He points and retrieves. He is an excellent family dog. All in all he is a good dog. But he has no range. I walk him daily off of a leash. I make him drag his check cord around so he is used to it for training. His major flaw is that he wants to work within 15 yards of me. Any solutions on getting him to go further?? Or am i just stuck with a dog who works close?


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Count your blessings. Maybe dump the checkcord when you take him for a walk. Dogs need to explore the world a bit on their own without the masters hand always in sight. If you get into birds that are educated from pressure then a close working dog is the best deal. I'm too old to run after dogs and wild birds.
That is a beautifull dog.


----------



## brittanypoint (Feb 15, 2009)

I thank you for your informatioin. I will give it a try. He seems to be a good hunter and trailer, uses the wind well and retrieves. I was just getting concerned with his seeming shyness


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

A 3 1/2 old pup is a baby, as he ages and his confidence grows his range will likely increase.

I would emphasize work on socialization and exposure to lots of strangers and different places, colleges and outdoor concerts ect are good places to expose a pup to lots of people . Take him with you in the truck everywhere you can.

And dont over emphasize obedience training if he reliably comes when hes called thats enough for now, too much obedience training and yard type training on a shy pup will make him too dependent.

Pointers should be independent, keep getting him into birds as much as possible and he should come around.


----------

